# wifi problem compaq evo n610c



## chrisalv14

Hi guys 

A good friend of mine bought a compaq evo n610c laptop the otherday, he gave it to me to fix/solve how to enable wifi. I have read reviews on the laptop and several say "*wifi enabled*". On the laptop lid itself has this small module with a label saying "WLAN Module".

Can someone please tell me/my friend how to enable the wifi, or where to get drivers and how to install them.

Thanks.

P.s. i have been on the manufactuer website and looked for drivers myself but there is nothing there. :S

thx. :good:


----------



## mtb211

*ok*

Is there a switch on the side of your laptop that turns Wifi on and off?

look in your device manager, missing any network card drivers?


----------



## mtb211

*read this too*

http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1258053834104+28353475&threadId=1073175

best of luck


----------



## windows97

Reinstall Windows XP and it will work properly.


----------

